# Ogólne > Badania >  Podwyższony poziom granulocytów zasadochłonnych

## gosia244

Witam mam 24 lata i zrobiłam badanie krwi. Martwi mnie podwyższony poziom granulocytów zasadochłonnych. Czy to swiadczy o czyms powaznym ? i Czy reszta wyników jest dobra? 
Morfologia:
Leukocyty 5,8 K/μl 4,0 — 10,0 
Erytrocyty 4,66 M/μl 3,7 — 5,1
Hemoglobina 13,4 g/dl 12,0 — 16,0
Hematokryt 38,0 % 37,0 — 47,0
MCV 82,0 fl 80,0 — 97,0
MCH 28,7 pg 27,0 — 34,0
MCHC 35,2 g/dl 33,0 — 36,0
RDW 14,8 % 11,0 — 15,0
Płytki krwi 246 K/μl 150,0 — 450,0
PCT 0,21 % 0,12 — 0,36
PDW 14,5 % 11,5 — 21,0
MPV 8,3 fl 6,1 — 11,0
Rozmaz automatyczny
NEU% 48,5 % 45,0 — 70,0
NEU 2,83 K/μl 1,80 — 7,00
LYMPH% 42,0 % 20,0 — 45,0
LYMPH 2,45 K/μl 1,0 — 4,5
MON% 5,6 % 2,0 — 8,0
MON 0,33 K/μl 0,1 — 0,8
EOS% 3,8 % 1,0 — 5,0
EOS 0,22 K/μl 0,02 — 0,7
BASO% 0,1 % 0,0 — 1,0
BASO 0,010 K/μl 0,001 — 0,20

Mikroskopowa ocena rozmazu krwi (C32)
Gran. obojetn. o jadrze podzielonym 45 % 45,0 — 70,0 
Granulocyty kwasochłonne 5 % 1,0 — 5,0
Granulocyty zasadochłonne * 2 % 0,0 — 1,0
Limfocyty 40 % 20,0 — 45,0
Monocyty 8 % 2,0 — 8,0
Odczyn Biernackiego (C59) 2 mm/h < 20
Białko C-reaktywne (CRP) - ilosciowe (I81) 0,007 mg/dl < 0,5

----------


## kimero

Nie jest to takieś wielkie odstępstwo od normy bazofile podnoszą sie zazwyczaj przy alergii albo też po przebytej infekcji poziom ich jeszcze jakiś czas utrzymuję się powyżej. W większych odstępstwach od norm występuja inne choroby. Nie ma sie czym martwić, cała morfo dobra pozdrawiam

----------


## Patryk86

Wyniki są prawidłowe, poziom bazofilów także. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo serdecznie dziękuje za odpowiedź!! Uspokoiliście mnie  :Wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------

